# Gold HMPK and Orange HM



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Feeling blessed once again. No real project here other than I thought they could throw some cool looking babies. Might have to re name my male super gold from Midas to Rico Suave since he has a way with the ladies. The X2 orange HM female was getting to big for my other males to wrap, so I decided to give ole Midas a shot since he is a proven good daddy. They started to play nice pretty much immediately, but it took them almost 24 hours before they successfully wrapped with egg output. I have two video's. One is called the dance. He was putting out quite the display, and the other is the spawn. I will post some pictures of the eggs once they are done. Still wrapping and dropping eggs after 2 and a half hours 

"The Dance" video They did this dance for 10 hours yesterday with little breaks every 5 minutes, and started the actual spawn first thing this morning. 

The actual spawn. 

Will update with a nest / egg pic here soon.


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

They are done after 3 hours and a bit. Pretty good pile of eggs don't ya think? :lol: Hard to see in the pic but the big pile is about a 1/4" deep in the middle. Momma is back in her spot, I sucked up some debris, dripped some aged water back in, and cranked up the heat. It's baby hatchin time


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Dang your breeders seem super eggy :shock:


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Vitamin enriched blood worm diet :BIGcool:


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow both those Bettas are beautiful, Can't wait to see what the kids look like!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Once again daddy did his job, and did he get a work out. For whatever reason the eggs just did not want to stay put, and he was on the run the entire time. I wasn't sure I was going to see any hatch, but they did in mass. Now have hundreds of these little guys swimming the tank. Daddy is now at the betta spa eating fillet O' blood worms and taking a much deserved break. I will be taking a break from breeding now for a few months. With two tanks full of fry I got my work cut out for me.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

very nice congrats on all the little ones!


----------

